# Things i've made



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

New to the site and thought i'd post some pics of things i've made. Made this clock for a friend. It's a copy of a clock he wanted me to repair, but it was to far gone. Its made from walnut, he wanted to stain it himself.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Toy truck i made out of poplar and maple.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

More toys. Trackhoe made from poplar and maple. This one took some time, the tracks were killer.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

More toys, Front end loader.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lathe stand i made for my Atlas. I used birtch plywood with maple edges. The frame is mostly 1/4" angle with some scrap 1/4" flat stock and some square tubing. I like the "metal with wood" look. The lathe works great.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Turned this shifter knob out of square stock (its all i had at the time) with the Atlas.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Harley cabinet with a little scroll saw work. As a rule i never paint wood, but the decal just didn't look right without the black.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Some fairly simple scroll saw work.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Computer desk made from red oak plywood with solid banding (i'm using it as we speak).


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

If i'm boring yall, let me know.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Workbench...its not fancy but it gets the job done. Its one of the first things i made when i started woodworking. I added the movable base when i started working with metal.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I think you got your point across. Very nice work. You have great detail, and it shows. Good job and welcome


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely not boring me. That's some fantastic work and a large variety of it as well. Great stuff. Feel free to post more. I, for one, would love to see it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Great work and fantastic toys. they must take so much time to do,
not to mention how much patience is needed for all those small details. The clock is lovely.:thumbsup:

You do nice work and welcome to the forum.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice work!
I love that clock.

Nice vending machine too!


----------



## EM3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not boring at all. It really looks fantastic.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I haven't done a lot of woodworking latlely, i kinda got into metalworking, they are a lot alike.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cabinets i made for the wood shop.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Bridge i built a couple of years ago. To give you an idea of how big it is, it's 35 feet long.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

RC toy trailer, the decking is made from ripping 3/4" strips from red oak.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice*



buggyman1 said:


> Harley cabinet with a little scroll saw work. As a rule i never paint wood, but the decal just didn't look right without the black.


Welcome! 
Heritage Softail? Kuryakn grips? Mustang seat? I like to weld as well. It makes for some heavy duty machine bases: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/mother-table-saw-mobile-bases-v-2-a-11756/

and: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/roller-stand-12-tablesaw-11044/

Nice work on the toys, cabinets, and the bridge "over troubled waters"!  bill


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Another bridge.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Weclcome!
> Heritage Softail? Kuryakn grips? Mustang seat? I like to weld as well. It makes for some heavy duty machine bases: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/mother-table-saw-mobile-bases-v-2-a-11756/
> 
> and: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/roller-stand-12-tablesaw-11044/
> ...


 Thanks, good eye on the bike. I really like your mobile base. Heres a pic of mine, its not nearly as heavey-duty as yours, but it works ok.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Disk sander i made, thats two 1/2" plates welded together for the bottom base, the plates came off an old bubble gum machine stand. I move it around with a floor jack.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Planer stand.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Scrollsaw base with shelf.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

One of my helpers.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very nice shop.*

WOW. I like the way you think.
If I had room in my garage, Atlas (or similar) lathe, and welder would fit in nicely.
I'm in the machine shop business. (25 years now). Would love to have my own shop out in the back. :yes:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Twins*



buggyman1 said:


> One of my helpers.


Looks like my 13 year old helper. Mine has to be at my side at all times. :smile:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work, great shop. Thanks for posting. Those toys are really cool!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Texas Sawduster said:


> WOW. I like the way you think.
> If I had room in my garage, Atlas (or similar) lathe, and welder would fit in nicely.
> I'm in the machine shop business. (25 years now). Would love to have my own shop out in the back. :yes:


Thanks. I don't know how i got by before i built mine.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

sanchez said:


> Nice work, great shop. Thanks for posting. Those toys are really cool!


Thanks


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's some pics of the metal side of the shop.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Your having ENTIRELY TOO MUCH FUN :thumbsup::yes::laughing:. I've enjoyed the grand tour. I myself enjoy both wood and metal working with the fabricating challenges of both.
Pic of my truck. designed and built bed along with box steps (lift up to open).wanted western hauler look BUT the practical use of a flat bed. Front compartments actually have a 8 " enclosure crossing the frame for long drawers in future. 4" deep side storage with 1/4"diamond steel lids. SS brushed doors. The best part of the whole build was creating a track torch to cut the 1/2" goose neck trough. I took a channel iron screwed together a wood sled, welded a washer for speed wrench handle connected to string and sled, anchored the torch,fired it up and wound the string up......slick as glass:laughing:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's awesome love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Buggy man your shop is way to clean. Can't find anything :laughing:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Your having ENTIRELY TOO MUCH FUN :thumbsup::yes::laughing:. I've enjoyed the grand tour. I myself enjoy both wood and metal working with the fabricating challenges of both.
> Pic of my truck. designed and built bed along with box steps (lift up to open).wanted western hauler look BUT the practical use of a flat bed. Front compartments actually have a 8 " enclosure crossing the frame for long drawers in future. 4" deep side storage with 1/4"diamond steel lids. SS brushed doors. The best part of the whole build was creating a track torch to cut the 1/2" goose neck trough. I took a channel iron screwed together a wood sled, welded a washer for speed wrench handle connected to string and sled, anchored the torch,fired it up and wound the string up......slick as glass:laughing:.
> 
> Have a Blessed day in Jesus's awesome love,
> Tim


 Thanks, i love your truck, here's a pic of mine.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Buggy man your shop is way to clean. Can't find anything :laughing:


 You should see it now, its a total mess. I've been pouring concrete counter tops in it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I love both those trucks...*

Here's mine, hand formed sheet metal on a '57 Ford 2 WD F 250, shortened frame 41", non amphibious, and no longer in my possession. Many 1/4 -20 stove bolts. :yes: bill


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's a pic of the shed i built on the back of my shop, it's 20x48, the shop is 30x48 with an upstairs over half of it. I plan on enclosing the shed one day.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Display case i made for the toys. It's made from red oak.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's some pics of a deck i built last summer. On one side its 16' off the ground. Had to build a ramp to pull the door and hot tub up.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

A couple more.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Here's mine, hand formed sheet metal on a '57 Ford 2 WD F 250, shortened frame 41", non amphibious, and no longer in my possession. Many 1/4 -20 stove bolts. :yes: bill


 Cool looking truck.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

buggyman1 said:


> You should see it now, its a total mess. I've been pouring concrete counter tops in it.


Buggy man. You have great talent, and you have way to much for this forum. :laughing: just kidding you and your projects are very welcome here. Good job.


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks like kembo might have some competition in the scroll work category. Buggyman, i wish i had the time and money, not to mention skill to do half of these things. amazing work! I'd love to see more pics of the buggy your making in the pics (tube frame). reminds me of the commercial where the guy asks his new neighbor what he does. (the silverado commercial.)


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Buggy man. You have great talent, and you have way to much for this forum. :laughing: just kidding you and your projects are very welcome here. Good job.


 Thank you.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You are very welcome


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

RDufner said:


> It looks like kembo might have some competition in the scroll work category. Buggyman, i wish i had the time and money, not to mention skill to do half of these things. amazing work! I'd love to see more pics of the buggy your making in the pics (tube frame). reminds me of the commercial where the guy asks his new neighbor what he does. (the silverado commercial.)


Thank you, from what i've seen of Kembo's work he's in a class by himself, that clock he did from wildwood blows me away...truly awesome, he is a rare talent, my hat is off to him ( i almost didn't post my simple scrollsaw work because it pales in comparision). There's not a piece of wood on it, but i'll post some more pics of the buggy when i find them (i don't want to get in trouble with the forum posting metal pic's, i've been pushing it as is)


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a little concerned about the floor loading and pier size when considering the weight of the hot tub resting up there. .
I can give you pointers on the load capabilities if that is at all a concern to you.

Not trying to be critical, but it is a point often underestimated.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Two more helper's


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

aardvark said:


> I'm a little concerned about the floor loading and pier size when considering the weight of the hot tub resting up there. .
> I can give you pointers on the load capabilities if that is at all a concern to you.
> 
> Not trying to be critical, but it is a point often underestimated.


 Yes, please do. I kinda figured it by the seat of my pants. The posts are 6x6's they are set 42 inches in the ground on top of 8 inches of #57 gravel. The hot tubs dimensions are 78"x64"x31", it weighs 235lbs empty, it holds 235 gallons of water, i figure it weighs around 2100lbs as it sits. It seems really stable. Any help or pointers will be much appreciated. Thanks for helping.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

What is the overall span of the deck, (looks around 12 to 14 ft) from rail to house? 
What is the joist spacing and size (assume 16" o.c.),
What size beam is used and how long is it;s span.

Think of deck piers like a woman in high heels walking across the lawn, She punches in. To lessen that sinking, she changes shoes to some with flatter heels (spreading the load).
8" round base, unless in hard clay or rock soil below, might be too light, but I need some more info. Soil capacity runs average of 2500 lbs per square foot. You are saying 8" round capacity. Very good clay/rock is higher.
What I don't want to see is that corner sink over time. Framing I am assuming (w/o major info) looks good but borderline,
On the hot tub, add in a few fat chicks for weight loads, to CYA. theres another 500+lbs to the deck corners load.

It will be until tomorrow before I can respond again.
My background? I'm an architect. Also was a Bldg Commish.

And again, please don't think I'm being critical.
If you recall, we had a deck in Chicago collapse with a party going on on it. It made national news, some 8 yrs back, and when I saw the framework laying on the ground, it was grossly undersized, even though code said it was fine, and under normal conditions it was, but not with 15 to 20 people dancing on it.. I am not at all saying yours is like that, in fact it's a fortress by comparison, but here they upgraded the codes, big time.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

aardvark said:


> What is the overall span of the deck, (looks around 12 to 14 ft) from rail to house?
> What is the joist spacing and size (assume 16" o.c.),
> What size beam is used and how long is it;s span.
> 
> ...


It's 12 feet from house to rail, and 18 feet wide, 16"oc, two 2x10s eighteen feet long for the beam. The base is 20 inches around with eight inches of gravel in the bottom and the holes have three 60lb bags of crete in each. The soil is solid clay from about 10 inches below the surface. No fat chicks allowed, lol. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Here ya go RDufner. The wheels and tires on the back are just to move it around, the one's i'm gonna use are a bit bigger.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Buggy seat thingy, made from tubing and red oak.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

slicksqueegie said:


> Nice work!
> I love that clock.
> 
> Nice vending machine too!


Here's some more pis of the clock. It was the first time i'd worked with walnut.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Buggyman1

Pier is adequate and actually over. Very good there. I didn't realize you had 20"dia. of "high heel" bearing .
That will be fine and won't punch into the ground over time.

In the area of the hot tub, the loading is fairly light ...BUT ... It's overkill without the hot tub, since a 2" x 10" will span 14ft and give you a code rated loading of 50 lbs per square foot. So without going to the charts , I'm thinking you are getting about 60-65 lbs per foot.

The 18 ft beam, is really only 9 ft since the center column/post breaks that up. So considering 9 ft , you are borderline for general 50lb loading, and I wouldn't touch it in the normal area without the hot tub, but it would be wise to build this up in the area of the hot tub. It wont break but over time will likely sag.

********
So my suggestion are:
Lets do a tad bit of overkill on the joists and get the beam in good shape, OK?.
Joists....
Double the joists under the hot tub area only, at 16" oc. . (you might be able to double every other one, but why not kick it up a notch). Glue and nail them heavily with good galvanized 16's.

Beam/header 
Add 1 , 2" x 10" to the beam, only on the 9 ft span where the hot tub is. This can be done from the back side and never seen. Beams on decks , many times are not sandwiched and plywooded like in house framing headers. They normally are put on each side of the posts/column, which in engineering terms is a weaker method.
When you add the 2" x 10" beam board, use construction adhesive, and lag bolt it together, every 1 ft on center, staggered pattern.
Overkill would be to add 2, 2" x 10"'s , but I don't see an easy way to do this from a visual standpoint. 
Note: I am not taking into consideration the 45 deg angled supports as to wether they are structurally aiding the beam load. If they are, disregard the beam change.

This will fix the problems and allow for Big Mamas to enter without fear. Oh wait. you said ""NO"" on the fat chicks. I used to say the same on my motorcycles.
********
I was going to add a bit of info regarding the Chicago deck collapse story.
They did a few foolish things in designing the deck that collapsed. It's failure was 2 fold. They used too few and inadequate lags into a brick wall for a ledger board, it pulled itself free under load. The other foolish thing (but code approved at the time) was they used 4" x 4" support columns at a length of ~20 ft tall. 4" x 4" wood in wolmanized has a lot of knots (weak points).
That deck, even with it's obvious flaws lasted a long time. It just couldn't handle the 100+ lbs per square foot of packed people weight.
....
Nice looking deck. Hope this all helps.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Buggyman1
> 
> Pier is adequate and actually over. Very good there. I didn't realize you had 20"dia. of "high heel" bearing .
> That will be fine and won't punch into the ground over time.
> ...


Thanks for your help, i appreciate you taking the time to help. The angle supports are bolted through the 6x6's and the beam so they should help some. I'm gonna look it over good when the weather lets up. Thanks again. I remember the Chicago deck collapse, i thought about it when i was building my deck.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Buggyman, where did you get all the clock hardware?
I'm looking for brass feet for a table we want to do...

Also, I'm looking for a small oval or round clock movement with
pendulum 2"- 2 1/4" clock face ...any websites you can recommend?
specifically the clock is going to be long and narrow...
approximately 4 1/4" wide at the widest point.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Buggyman, where did you get all the clock hardware?
> I'm looking for brass feet for a table we want to do...
> 
> Also, I'm looking for a small oval or round clock movement with
> ...


I used the movement and all the hardware from the clock i copied, it was rotted out. This is the only clock i've made, but i think you can get them at Wildwood Designs (i don't have the link). Let me know if you have any luck with them, if not i'll ask my brother in law, he works on clocks.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Buggy
No concerns for collapse, (unless not lagged into the house proper)
From all I gather, I would just beef up the joists under the tub area, to prevent sag. 
After the lumber is stressed/sagged, you'll have a heck of a time reversing the situation, even with heavily crowned 2" x 10" s
.....


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Buggy, I checked it out, actually I stumbled onto klockit as well, and they may have what I want. :smile:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks Buggy, I checked it out, actually I stumbled onto klockit as well, and they may have what I want. :smile:


 Ok, hey, love your kitchen.


----------

